# estaba/estuvo deliciosa



## gotribe

Which would I use in the following:

Anoche fui a un restaurante.  La comida *estaba/estuvo* deliciosa.

Thanks!!


----------



## flljob

Caulquiera de las dos está bien, pero también depende de todo el contexto. Si esto es todo lo que hay que decir, es preferible el pretérito simple: anoche fui a un restaurante. La comida estuvo deliciosa.

Saludos


----------



## Eltraductor

I believe in this case you would use *esta**ba *


----------



## edw

Para mí el pretérito perfecto simple o indefinido es la opción más segura. Estás relatando dos acciones  que van una detrás de la otra. La primera es una acción pasada de aspecto perfecto _(anoche fui_), por lo tanto no veo razón para no usar también el indefinido en la siguiente frase. Son dos acciones acabadas:

Anoche *fui *a un restaurante.

La comida [que _comí_ en ese restaurante] *estuvo* deliciosa. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Twist-ful

Hola,

Yo hubiera dicho *estaba *en este contexto, pero ahora que dos nativos han indicado que prefieren el pretérito, empiezo a dudar. 

Yo diría algo como: Anoche fui a un restaurante, todo *estuvo* bien, el servicio, el ambiente (etc.) y la comida, ¡la comida *estaba* deliciosa!

No sé si me equivoco, o si hay diferencias en este aspecto entre el castellano de España y el de América.


----------



## flljob

En tu ejemplo es un verdadero copretérito usado con un pretérito simple.
Anoche fui a un restaurante. Tomé mucho vino, la cena estaba deliciosa y regresé de madrugada.


----------



## AndresTM

I don't think either of them would be considered to be incorrect in Iberian or Latin American Spanish. This is, in my opinion, one of the few instances in which both sound perfectly correct (in my opinion).


----------



## gotribe

Thanks to all for the quick replies!  I will tell my students that either form is acceptable (how they hate that!)


----------



## Fmorondo

Para mí las dos son correctas (aunque personalmente me inclinaría por "estaba" en casi todas las circunstancias, salvo, tal vez, que esa comida fuera irrepetible: "el banquete de boda estuvo delicioso").


----------



## donbill

gotribe said:


> Thanks to all for the quick replies!  I will tell my students that either form is acceptable (how they hate that!)



If you're describing the food, use the imperfect. If you're telling of the impression the food made on you, use preterit.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> If you're describing the food, use the imperfect. If you're telling of the impression the food made on you, use preterit.



That's a wise approach, in my opinion.

Saludos


----------



## uspantan

gotribe said:


> Thanks to all for the quick replies!  I will tell my students that either form is acceptable (how they hate that!)



The choice depends on what you are trying to communicate.  The preterite tends to form the backbone or the main line of the events in a discourse (connected speech of any kind) and the imperfect tends to flesh out the narrative by giving details, but supresses them from being the key events of the discourse.


----------



## JCA-

edw said:


> Para mí el pretérito perfecto simple o indefinido es la opción más segura. Estás relatando dos acciones  que van una detrás de la otra. La primera es una acción pasada de aspecto perfecto _(anoche fui_), por lo tanto no veo razón para no usar también el indefinido en la siguiente frase. Son dos acciones acabadas:
> 
> Anoche *fui *a un restaurante.
> 
> La comida [que _comí_ en ese restaurante] *estuvo* deliciosa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Permíteme disentir. ¿Quieres decir que siempre hay que usar el mismo tiempo verbal cuando se está narrando algo?
Y si dijeras: Anoche fui a un restaurante; un conjunto de música estaba tocando en vivo y cuando estábamos pidiendo la comida dejaron de tocar. Sin embargo, la comida estaba deliciosa y la atención estuvo excelente. Hemos quedado satisfechos y con ganas de volver
Creo que se puede y en algunas casos se debe usar tiempos distintos para cada acción.


----------



## JCA-

Fmorondo said:


> Para mí las dos son correctas (aunque personalmente me inclinaría por "estaba" en casi todas las circunstancias, salvo, tal vez, que esa comida fuera irrepetible: "el banquete de boda estuvo delicioso").





Twist-ful said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo hubiera dicho *estaba *en este contexto, pero ahora que dos nativos han indicado que prefieren el pretérito, empiezo a dudar.
> 
> Yo diría algo como: Anoche fui a un restaurante, todo *estuvo* bien, el servicio, el ambiente (etc.) y la comida, ¡la comida *estaba* deliciosa!
> 
> No sé si me equivoco, o si hay diferencias en este aspecto entre el castellano de España y el de América.


Creo que te equivocas, porque puede haber también diferencias entre los diferentes países: al menos en Colombia, creo que preferiríamos usar estaba, aunque gramaticalmente ambas sean correctas; pero para el contexto usaría los dos tiempos verbales en cada caso: lo primero es introducir el tema: anoche *fui *al restaurante; en la segunda frase, ya el interlocutor está atento a la situación y ya estás narrando; "...*estaba*..."


----------



## edw

JCA- said:


> Permíteme disentir. ¿Quieres decir que siempre hay que usar el mismo tiempo verbal cuando se está narrando algo?
> Y si dijeras: Anoche fui a un restaurante; un conjunto de música estaba tocando en vivo y cuando estábamos pidiendo la comida dejaron de tocar. Sin embargo, la comida estaba deliciosa y la atención estuvo excelente. Hemos quedado satisfechos y con ganas de volver
> Creo que se puede y en algunas casos se debe usar tiempos distintos para cada acción.



Hola. 

Por supuesto que no se trata de eso. Se nota que no me explicado bien. 

En el caso de la oración original, yo no veo do sacciones paralelas que coexisten en el pasado, sino dos acciones consecutivas en el pasado. Y por lo menos, ya uno de los verbos no es dado y está en indefinido, por lo tanto la siguiente acción (sin mayor contexto) me parece que ha de ir en indefinido también. 

Dos indefinidos en oraciones consecutivas expresan dos acciones consecutivas en el pasado, pero acabadas.

Un indefinido en una oración y luego un imperfecto en otra, expresan dos acciones que coexisten, siendo la que está en indefinido la acción que se quiere narrar y el verbo que está en imperfecto representa un rasgo del contexto en que se produce esa acción. 

En este caso, es cierto que tanto "estaba" como "estuvo" suenan bien, pero desde mi punto de vista, si solamente se quiere decir exactamente lo que dice la oración del post original, debe usarse el "indefinido", porque sí se usa el imperfecto da la impresión, por lo menos a mí, de que quien habla tiene más para decir y si no lo dice, simplemente se lo está callando. 

Si notas, tu ejemplo es bastante diferente del dado por el autor del hilo. En el tuyo  "estaba" es un verdadero co-préterito. Es decir, narra una acción que coexisten con otra en el pasado y de la cual funciona como rasgo de contexto. 

Es un contexto gramatical diferente. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mentayflor

Hi Gotribe, 





> Anoche fui a un restaurante. La comida *estaba/estuvo* deliciosa.


Yo diría aquí: Anoche fui a un restaurante. La comida *estuvo* deliciosa.
Sin embargo de manera coloquial no hay mucha diferencia entre ambas opciones. Saludos


----------



## JCA-

edw said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por supuesto que no se trata de eso. Se nota que no me explicado bien.
> 
> En el caso de la oración original, yo no veo do sacciones paralelas que coexisten en el pasado, sino dos acciones consecutivas en el pasado. Y por lo menos, ya uno de los verbos no es dado y está en indefinido, por lo tanto la siguiente acción (sin mayor contexto) me parece que ha de ir en indefinido también.
> 
> Dos indefinidos en oraciones consecutivas expresan dos acciones consecutivas en el pasado, pero acabadas.
> 
> Un indefinido en una oración y luego un imperfecto en otra, expresan dos acciones que coexisten, siendo la que está en indefinido la acción que se quiere narrar y el verbo que está en imperfecto representa un rasgo del contexto en que se produce esa acción.
> 
> En este caso, es cierto que tanto "estaba" como "estuvo" suenan bien, pero desde mi punto de vista, si solamente se quiere decir exactamente lo que dice la oración del post original, debe usarse el "indefinido", porque sí se usa el imperfecto da la impresión, por lo menos a mí, de que quien habla tiene más para decir y si no lo dice, simplemente se lo está callando.
> 
> Si notas, tu ejemplo es bastante diferente del dado por el autor del hilo. En el tuyo  "estaba" es un verdadero co-préterito. Es decir, narra una acción que coexisten con otra en el pasado y de la cual funciona como rasgo de contexto.
> 
> Es un contexto gramatical diferente.
> 
> Un saludo.



Bueno, creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en que ambos tiempos son gramaticalmente correctos y se pueden usar. Ahí no hay discusión, se pueden usar ambos.

La discusión que puede tornarse interesante, es por qué usar uno u otro tiempo. Considero que el copretérito o pretérito imperfecto de nuestro Andrés Bello tiene en la narración descriptiva uno de sus usos y consultando veo que es así "En descripciones de personas, objetos o situaciones en pasado, sin continuidad en el presente: «Era una chica muy amable de pelo negro y ojos marrones; Y.. ¿cómo era la maleta? (era) roja, dura con ruedas; Era invierno, hacía mucho frío, teníamos poco dinero, pero éramos felices».

En ese sentido es que yo lo usaría, como narrando algo. Lo que tu dices en cuanto a que sientes que queda algo sin decir, es otro de los usos del copretérito, para narrar acciones paralelas ; "cuando estaba comiendo, empezó a llover"; pero es sólo uno de los usos que tiene. Estuvo, aceptando que también es correcto, me da la impresión, a mí, de que es una forma de decir muy seca: Pasó esto y esto y ya. Pero es una cuestión de estilo, nada más.

Un saludo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I would say, "La comida *estaba* deliciosa," to paint a scene where other actions could take place and are to be told. The speaker's mind travels back in time for a while to "live" the action. If the dinner party got over prematurely, and the action of eating could not be eventually completed, one can say:
. 
Tener que irnos fue una pena porque la comida estaba deliciosa. = _To have to leave __was a pitty for us __because the food was delicious._

I would use "La comida *estuvo* deliciosa" just to focus in that action as completed. The speakers mind is still in the present time. This is what a host should hear from his full-bellied guests:
. 
Muchas gracias por la invitación; la comida estuvo deliciosa. = _Thank you very much for your invitation. The food was delicious._

I hope I manage to make myself clear.  Anyway, maybe you can find something else in these threads that I haven't read yet and which you should have read before opening the thread (rule #1):

la comida era / estaba / estuvo / fue excelente - grammar
Toda la comida estaba/estuvo riquísima - grammar

Regards,


----------



## skyeman

Lurrezko said:


> That's a wise approach, in my opinion.
> 
> Saludos



But when using words like nice, delicious, good etc, the description is the same as the impression essencially, isn´t it?


----------



## Rondivu

gotribe said:


> Which would I use in the following:
> 
> Anoche fui a un restaurante.  La comida *estaba/estuvo* deliciosa.
> 
> Thanks!!



I would use "estaba". Here's how I would say that in spoken Spanish.
Ayer por la noche fui a cenar a un restaurante.  ¡Qué buena estaba la comida!
Your version sounds too elaborated, at least to me. Where I live, people don't speak like that.
If I were to use "estuvo", it would be to describe the whole evening at the restaurant.
Saludos,
Rendezvous

Ayer fuimos a cenar a un restaurante. ¡Qué bien estuvo la cena (la velada)! Para empezar, la comida estaba buenísima; y qué decirte del vino, excelente (era/estaba buenísimo)...etc. (And then you go on to say what you talked about during the meal and describe some other relevant details).


----------



## donbill

The difference between *estaba* and _*estuvo*_ in contexts such as the one presented by the OP can be very difficult for angloparlantes. An approach that non-natives may use in such contexts has been summarized this way: If you say 'la comida estaba deliciosa,' you're describing the food. If you say 'la comida estuvo deliciosa,' you're talking about the experience of eating the food. In one case you're describing the food; in the other, you're summarizing an experience. In English, the distinction might be expressed as "The food was delicious (_estaba deliciosa_). We ate very well! (_estuvo deliciosa_). It isn't exact, but exact equivalents between languages rarely, if ever, exist.


----------



## ukimix

donbill said:


> The difference between *estaba* and _*estuvo*_ in contexts such as the one presented by the OP can be very difficult for angloparlantes. An approach that non-natives may use in such contexts has been summarized this way: If you say 'la comida estaba deliciosa,' you're describing the food. If you say 'la comida estuvo deliciosa,' you're talking about the experience of eating the food. In one case you're describing the food; in the other, you're summarizing an experience. In English, the distinction might be expressed as "The food was delicious (_estaba deliciosa_). We ate very well! (_estuvo deliciosa_). It isn't exact, but exact equivalents between languages rarely, if ever, exist.



Hola donbill, 

No reconozco mi uso de esas dos oraciones en la descripción que haces. Creo que no se trata de la diferencia entre hablar de la comida y hablar de la experiencia de comer, sino de la diferencia entre hablar de una acción cumplida y hablar de una acción sobre la que se va a decir algo más (diferencia que caracteriza al imperfecto del indefinido). Fíjate que cuando uno dice que la comida es deliciosa uno está hablando tanto de la comida como de la impresión que le produjo. Por lo que la distinción de la que hablas es difícil de establecer en cada caso. En cambio la diferencia entre hablar de un hecho cumplido y hablar de algo sobre lo que se va a agregar algo más es típica de la diferencia entre usar el imperfecto o el indefinido: 

Vendí el carro
Vendía el carro, cuando llegó una mejor oferta

La comida(cena) estuvo deliciosa
La comida estaba deliciosa, pero fuimos interrumpidos por la noticia de ...

Me parece que flljob lo resumió bien aquí: 



flljob said:


> Caulquiera de las dos está bien, pero también depende de todo el contexto. Si esto es todo lo que hay que decir, es preferible el pretérito simple: anoche fui a un restaurante. La comida estuvo deliciosa.
> 
> Saludos



En todo caso... pobre gotribe


----------



## Rondivu

Lo siento, Ukimix, pero eso que dices que flljob lo resumió bien ahí,  será aplicable para Latinoamérica.  En mi español,  tal cual está la oración del OP, diría  "Anoche fui a un restaurante. La comida estaba deliciosa" ( aunque no lo diría así exactamente).
Saludos,
Rendezvous


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues yo sigo concordando con el amigo Donbill. Es cierto que en muchas ocasiones el imperfecto nos sirve para señalar que una situación está inconclusa, pero en este caso yo no creo que la frase necesite completarse de ninguna manera: _la comida estaba/estuvo deliciosa_, y eso es todo.

En cambio, yo respondería cosas diferentes si me hicieran la pregunta con uno u otro tiempo verbal, coincidiendo con la lectura que ofrece Donbill:

_- Ayer quedé para comer y charlar con unos amigos.
- ¿Y cómo *estaba* la comida?
- Estaba muy rica, todo en su punto.
- ¿Y cómo *estuvo* la comida?
- Muy animada, nos reímos un montón._

Un saludo


----------



## ukimix

En ese caso no es una diferencia entre _estaba _y _estuvo _sino entre dos acepciones distintas de _comida_: comida como plato y comida como el tradicional evento alimenticio de la noche o tarde .


----------



## Lurrezko

ukimix said:


> En ese caso no es una diferencia entre _estaba _y _estuvo _sino entre dos acepciones distintas de _comida_: comida como plato y comida como el tradicional evento alimenticio de la noche o tarde .



Sí, obviamente. Pero entendería que se refieren a la comida (los alimentos) si me interpelaran con la forma *estaba*, y que hablan de la comida (la experiencia, la situación) si lo hicieran con la forma *estuvo*. Que es justamente la diferencia que señalaba Donbill. Dos años después, le sigo viendo sentido en mi uso.

Un saludo


----------



## donbill

ukimix said:


> Creo que no se trata de la diferencia entre hablar de la comida y hablar de la experiencia de comer, sino de la *diferencia entre hablar de una acción cumplida y hablar de una acción sobre la que se va a decir algo más* (diferencia que caracteriza al imperfecto del indefinido).
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo. La comida estuvo deliciosa= Me la comí. (acción cumplida) / La comida estaba deliciosa, y lo pasábamos muy bien cuando de repente .... Cuando hablamos de una comida, podemos enfocarnos en lo que comemos o podemos enfocarnos en el evento. Desde mi perspectiva de angloparlante, si queremos ponderar lo deliciosa que era la comida, usamos el imperfecto. En cambio, si queremos hablar de cuanto disfrutamos de la comida y de la experiencia de comerla, usamos el indefinido.
> 
> 
> *Fíjate que cuando uno dice que la comida es deliciosa uno está hablando tanto de la comida como de la impresión que le produjo. Por lo que la distinción de la que hablas es difícil de establecer en cada caso.*
> 
> Una vez más, estamos de acuerdo. Es por eso que he dicho que, tal vez, las correspondencias exactas no existen. No es de blanco y negro sino de varios tonos de gris.
> 
> 
> En cambio la diferencia entre hablar de un hecho cumplido y hablar de algo sobre lo que se va a agregar algo más es típica de la diferencia entre usar el imperfecto o el indefinido:
> 
> Sí, señor.
> 
> Vendí el carro
> Vendía el carro, cuando llegó una mejor oferta
> 
> La comida(cena) estuvo deliciosa
> La comida estaba deliciosa, pero fuimos interrumpidos por la noticia de ...
> 
> ¡Puse mi ejemplo de la comida interrumpida (arriba) antes de leer el ejemplo tuyo!



Creo que es obvio que, como decimos en inglés, "we're on the same page" con respecto a las distinciones entre el uso de _*estaba y estuvo*_ en este caso. *Hasta cierto punto*, podemos decir que  con muchos verbos que expresan un estado (estar, saber, poder, etc.) usamos el imperfecto para describir y el indefinido para hablar de un evento.

¡Gracias por tus comentarios!

Un saludo muy cordial


----------



## ukimix

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, obviamente. Pero entendería que se refieren a la comida (los alimentos) si me interpelaran con la forma *estaba*, y que hablan de la comida (la experiencia, la situación) si lo hicieran con la forma *estuvo*. Que es justamente la diferencia que señalaba Donbill. Dos años después, le sigo viendo sentido en mi uso.
> 
> Un saludo



Encuentro eso muy forzado, Lurrezko. 

_-Tienes que comer balanceado
-Sí, lo sé
-Veamos, ¿como estuvo la comida? 
-Muy animada (?!?!?!)
_
Lo natural sería seguir hablando de las propiedades alimenticias de la comida: 

_-Estuvo bien, aunque hizo falta algo de verdura. _

Y nada nos obliga aquí a creer que en la tercera línea debió usarse _estaba _en lugar de _estuvo_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quizá habrá diferencias geográficas, ukimix. Los ejemplos que pongo son de lo más natural en mi uso. No me atrevo a descartar que usaría el indefinido en algún contexto para hablar de los alimentos, pero creo que en ningún caso usaría el imperfecto para hablar de la experiencia, de la situación:

_La comida de ayer estaba fantástica, nos reímos un montón._

Un saludo


----------



## ukimix

donbill said:


> Creo que es obvio que, como decimos en inglés, "we're on the same page" con respecto a las distinciones entre el uso de _*estaba y estuvo*_ en este caso. *Hasta cierto punto*, podemos decir que con muchos verbos que expresan un estado (estar, saber, poder, etc.) usamos el imperfecto para describir y el indefinido para hablar de un evento.
> 
> ¡Gracias por tus comentarios!
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial



También te agradezco la conversación  

Déjame aclarar una cosa, cuando dices: "Desde mi perspectiva de angloparlante, si queremos ponderar lo deliciosa que era la comida, usamos el imperfecto. En cambio, si queremos hablar de cuanto disfrutamos de la comida y de la experiencia de comerla, usamos el indefinido." entiendo que describes lo que haces al hablar en español. Mi duda es que lo de la perspectiva (anglo o castizo) no debería hacer diferencia; pues a la larga, el idioma hablado es el mismo, ¿no? Aunque mi uso difiera del tuyo, pues yo no hago tal diferenciación. 

Tal vez, como dice Lurrezko, son diferencias geográficos. De todos modos, seguro nos entenderíamos todos si saliéramos a cenar.  Saludo.


----------



## Rondivu

ukimix said:


> Encuentro eso muy forzado, Lurrezko.
> 
> _-Tienes que comer balanceado
> -Sí, lo sé
> -Veamos, ¿como estuvo la comida?
> -Muy animada (?!?!?!)
> _
> Lo natural sería seguir hablando de las propiedades alimenticias de la comida:
> 
> _-Estuvo bien, aunque hizo falta algo de verdura. _
> 
> Y nada nos obliga aquí a creer que en la tercer línea debió usarse _estaba _en lugar de _estuvo_.



Está claro que al otro lado del charco hay evidentes diferencias de uso; "estaba" en todas las oraciones.
Rendezvous


----------



## donbill

ukimix said:


> Tal vez, como dice Lurrezko, son diferencias geográficos. De todos modos, seguro nos entenderíamos todos si saliéramos a cenar.  Saludo.



Nos entenderíamos perfectamente y después de la comida diríamos ...

Un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

ukimix said:


> Tienes que comer balanceado
> -Sí, lo sé
> -Veamos, ¿cómo estuvo la comida?
> -Muy animada (?!?!?!)
> [/I]
> Lo natural sería seguir hablando de las propiedades alimenticias de la comida:
> 
> _-Estuvo bien, aunque hizo falta algo de verdura. _



Así quedaría tu ejemplo en el español que yo hablo:

-Tienes que comer más equilibrado (hacer una dieta más equilibrada).
-Sí, lo sé
-Veamos, ¿cómo estaba la comida? 
-Estaba bien, aunque le  hacía falta algo de verdura.

¡Viva la diversidad!

Saludos,
Rendezvous


----------



## Pinairun

ukimix said:


> De todos modos, seguro nos entenderíamos todos si saliéramos a cenar.



Lástima que no podamos comprobarlo, porque menos mal que Rondivu  ha "traducido" _balanceado._ Llegué a pensar en alguien que debía comer en  un columpio o en un balancín.

_Ayer fui a cenar a un restaurante. Todo estuvo muy bien, y la comida... ¡deliciosa! 
_Pero si no hay más remedio que poner el verbo diría que _estaba_ deliciosa. Así que vengo a engrosar el número de los que hacen esa distinción.


----------



## ukimix

Pinairun said:


> Lástima que no podamos comprobarlo, porque menos mal que Rondivu  ha "traducido" _balanceado._ Llegué a pensar en alguien que debía comer en  un columpio o en un balancín.
> 
> _Ayer fui a cenar a un restaurante. Todo estuvo muy bien, y la comida... ¡deliciosa!
> _Pero si no hay más remedio que poner el verbo diría que _estaba_ deliciosa. Así que vengo a engrosar el número de los que hacen esa distinción.



¡Una verdadera lástima que no podamos!  

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Sólo para poner un par de ejemplos.
Si yo invito a comer a unos amigos, cuando han finalizado pregunto:
_¿Cómo estuvo la comida?_
Pero si al terminar han dejado más de la mitad pregunto:
_¿Tan mala estaba la comida?_
En la pregunta inicial, siendo un caso pasado y finalizado yo usaría "estuvo": 
Anoche fui a un restaurante.  La comida *estuvo* deliciosa. (no hay diferencia si es el evento o la propia comida, la importancia, para mí, es que se finalizó).
A menos que luego la frase continuara:
Anoche fui a un restaurante.  La comida *estaba *deliciosa. Lamentablemente no me quedé hasta el final. (no se finalizó).
"Estaba" siempre puede dejar vacíos, según mi punto de vista, para agregar cualquier complemento a una frase, algo que no se quiera decir o deje lugar a una corrección.
Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

Keahi said:


> Anoche fui a un restaurante.  La comida *estuvo* deliciosa. (no hay diferencia si es el evento o la propia comida, la importancia, para mí, es que se finalizó).
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola Keahi:

Estoy de acuerdo con tu explicación y con tus ejemplos. Sin embargo, si se finalizó, ¿no se ha convertido en evento? Es obvio que mucho depende de como entendemos y como usamos 'la comida'. Si nos referimos a lo que se come es una entidad (la comida está en la mesa), pero si nos referimos a la acción en sí (la comida es a las dos y media en el restaurante...) es un evento. En mi opinión, _estaba deliciosa_ describe la comida en cualquier momento de su existencia; en cambio, _estuvo deliciosa_ expresa, como tú has dicho, que se ha finalizado el proceso y, por consiguiente, la entidad también.

Un saludo


----------



## Keahi

Hola Donbill.
En los ejemplos que he puesto intento graficar cómo utilizamos "estaba" y "estuvo" en castellano en Perú y que, por lo visto muchos países latinoamericanos lo hacen de manera similar, según lo mensajes de más arriba.
Si hablo de un helado, es obvio que no hay evento alguno:
_El helado estaba duro, hasta que el calor lo empezó a derretir._
Una cerveza:
_La cerveza estaba deliciosa, hasta que se empezó a calentar._
Para eventos:
_El festival estaba muy concurrido, hasta que se hizo tarde._
_La fiesta estaba muy aburrida, entonces llegaron los músicos y todo cambió.
_Como he dicho antes, no importa si es un evento o algo material "estaba" implica que se puede seguir agregando enunciados a la frase que complementen el contexto para reforzarlo o cambiarlo, mis ejemplos son para convertirlos en el opuesto.
"Estuvo" no deja esa opción:
_El helado estuvo duro_. (De principio a fin el helado estuvo duro). En este ejemplo no importa si agregas algo, el significado no varía.
_El helado estuvo duro, me quedaron insensibles las encías._ (De principio a fin el helado estuvo duro)
_La fiesta estuvo muy aburrida._ (los asistentes no se divirtieron). Aquí de igual manera, el significado no varía aunque agregues algo.
_La fiesta estuvo muy aburrida a pesar que los músicos llegaron._ (los asistentes no se divirtieron).
Esta es la forma como se usa "estaba y estuvo" en Perú, me atrevo a asegurar, además que si alguna vez estás en Perú y eres invitado a una cena y dices "La comida estaba deliciosa", la anfitriona tal vez te responda "pero...", o sea ella entenderá:
La comida *estaba* deliciosa *pero* un poco menos picante hubiera sido ideal". (por ejemplo)
Cosa que no pasaría si dijeras:
"La comida estuvo deliciosa", la anfitriona te responderá con una sonrisa.
Un abrazo.
Keahi.


----------



## flljob

El helado estaba muy duro y me dolieron los dientes.
La lingüística es más complicada.


----------



## Japs9592

gotribe said:


> Which would I use in the following:
> 
> Anoche fui a un restaurante.  La comida *estaba/estuvo* deliciosa.
> 
> Thanks!!


Para resumir, como ya te han dicho si terminaste la comida deberías usar "estuvo".
si por algún motivo no terminaste tendrías que usar "estaba".

ahora he leido que se refieren a "comida" como el evento de "reunirse a comer",
pero me parece que en ese caso no se usaría "comida" (alimento) si no más bien "cena" (evento), "almuerzo" (evento), "desayuno"(evento)
entonces eso resolvería también la discusión de si se debe usar "estaba" para (alimento) y "estuvo" para (evento), ya que al menos en mi opinión comida solo hace referencia a alimento más no a evento.

ahora independientemente de cuál sea la forma correcta, lo cierto es que como habrás podido notar la mayoria de la gente utiliza ambas formas indiscriminadamente así que no olvides recordarle a tus estudiantes que si bien solo hay una forma correcta ellos probablemente escucharan cualquiera de las 2 al hablar con un nativo.


----------



## Rondivu

Japs9592 said:


> Para resumir, como ya te han dicho si terminaste la comida deberías usar "estuvo".
> si por algún motivo no terminaste tendrías que usar "estaba".


No en mi uso de español. Yo no me fijo en si la comida está acabada o no. Utilizo el imperfecto en este caso para describir la sensación que me produjo la comida, aunque me esté refiriendo a lo que comí ayer.
La cena de ayer estaba deliciosa. Qué rica estaba. 


Japs9592 said:


> ahora he leido que se refieren a "comida" como el evento de "reunirse a comer",
> pero me parece que en ese caso no se usaría "comida" (alimento) si no más bien "cena" (evento), "almuerzo" (evento), "desayuno"(evento)
> entonces eso resolvería también la discusión de si se debe usar "estaba" para (alimento) y "estuvo" para (evento), ya que al menos en mi opinión comida solo hace referencia a alimento más no a evento.



El problema es que en España predomina el uso de "comida" sobre "almuerzo", y no hacemos esa distinción que mencionas. Para nosotros "la comida" puede referirse tanto al evento como al alimento.



Japs9592 said:


> ahora independientemente de cuál sea la forma correcta, lo cierto es que como habrás podido notar la mayoria de la gente utiliza ambas formas indiscriminadamente así que no olvides recordarle a tus estudiantes que si bien solo hay una forma correcta ellos probablemente escucharan cualquiera de las 2 al hablar con un nativo.



Yo no diría que utilizamos ambos tiempos verbales indiscriminadamente.  Los empleamos según nuestros usos y costumbres. ¿Cuál es la forma correcta? ¿La que usáis vosotros? ¿La nuestra? 

El resumen que yo haría de todo esto es que hay diferencias notables de uso entre España y Latinoamérica. 
Saludos, 
Rendezvous


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues sí, no hacer ni caso de lo que han dicho los demás es una curiosa manera de resumir. 

Un saludo


----------



## Japs9592

Rondivu said:


> No en mi uso de español. Yo no me fijo en si la comida está acabada o no. Utilizo el imperfecto en este caso para describir la sensación que me produjo la comida, aunque me esté refiriendo a lo que comí ayer.
> La cena de ayer estaba deliciosa. Qué rica estaba.


Tú lo has dicho en tu uso de español tú puedes hablar y utilizar el modo o tiempo que te venga en gana, todo el mundo lo hace incluyendome. Pero independientemente de que todos tenemos libertad de hablar como nos viene en gana la lengua tiene sus reglas y yo expuse como creo que deberían utilizarse estuvo/estaba según unos criterios establecidos, sin embargo no soy tan estudioso de la lengua como para asegurar que ese es el uso correcto y mucho menos el único, quizás el uso que tú expones sea correcto también pero para enriquecernos más me gustaría que nos dijeras en que conceptos o reglas te basas porque hasta ahora solo nos has dicho que en "tu uso" utilizas el imperfecto para describir la sensación que te produce.


Rondivu said:


> El problema es que en España predomina el uso de "comida" sobre  "almuerzo", y no hacemos esa distinción que mencionas. Para nosotros "la  comida" puede referirse tanto al evento como al alimento.


Gracias por esa información, pero ahora me queda una duda me gustaría que me la aclares. Comida predomina solo sobre almuerzo o lo hace también sobre la cena y otros?


Rondivu said:


> Yo no diría que utilizamos ambos tiempos verbales indiscriminadamente.   Los empleamos según nuestros usos y costumbres. ¿Cuál es la forma  correcta? ¿La que usáis vosotros? ¿La nuestra?


Cuando digo indiscriminadamente me refiero a que como tú bien dices la mayoría de personas utilizan estaba/estuvo según sus usos y costumbres y no se ponen a pensar en todas las reglas gramaticales antes de responder una pregunta o dar un comentario.


Rondivu said:


> El resumen que yo haría de todo esto es que hay diferencias notables entre el uso en España y Latinoamérica.
> Rendezvous


Ciertamente hay diferencias, y las más notables están en el lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## Rondivu

Japs9592 said:


> ... me gustaría que nos dijeras en que conceptos o reglas te basas porque hasta ahora solo nos has dicho que en "tu uso" utilizas el imperfecto para describir la sensación que te produce.



Vale, está claro que no has leído el hilo. No tengo nada más que añadir. 


Japs9592 said:


> Gracias por esa información, pero ahora me queda una duda me gustaría que me la aclares. Comida predomina solo sobre almuerzo o lo hace también sobre la cena y otros?



No, la comida es el alimento que tomamos al mediodía o primeras horas de la tarde. El período en el que comemos puede abarcar desde las 13:00 hasta las 15:00 horas dependiendo de si vives en la ciudad o en el campo, el trabajo que tengas, etc.
Como ya dije, puede referirse a un evento:
El viernes tengo una comida con los de la oficina.


----------



## JCA-

Japs9592 said:


> Tú lo has dicho. En tu uso de español tú puedes hablar y utilizar el modo o tiempo que te venga en gana, todo el mundo lo hace incluyéndome. Pero independientemente de que todos tenemos libertad de hablar como nos venga en gana la lengua tiene sus reglas y yo expuse cómo creo que deberían utilizarse estuvo/estaba ....


Estimado contertulio
Coincido en vairas cosas contigo y en ese orden de ideas, un par de correcciones a tus primeras palabras del post. Nada personal ni menos regional. Amo el Perú, tengo varios amigos de allá y, en general, creo que es uno de los países "de este lado del charco" en donde mejor se habla el bello idioma que nos trajeron hace más de cinco siglos.


----------



## JCA-

Y bueno. Ha estado muy buena la conversación hasta ahora.
Para ponerle un poco de "picante", una que ha estado muy de moda por acá: 
¿"Era gol de Yepes" ó "fue gol de Yepes"?
El hecho es que *no fue* (porque no lo *valió *el árbitro), a pesar de que para muchos (no me incluyo) sí *era* (pues consideran que *era *válido porque no *había *posición adelantada aunque el juez _ya *había *_pitado). Es decir, es un caso típico en que *era *pero no *fue*.
Y un caso típico en que se pueden mezclar las reglas gramaticales con las futbolísticas, espero para ilustrar mejor y no para confundir más. Supongo que conocen el contexto.
Saludos (desde Colombia, aunque tal vez no *hacía *falta decirlo)


----------



## Japs9592

JCA- said:


> Estimado contertulio
> Coincido en vairas cosas contigo y en ese orden de ideas, un par de correcciones a tus primeras palabras del post. Nada personal ni menos regional. Amo el Perú, tengo varios amigos de allá y, en general, creo que es uno de los países "de este lado del charco" en donde mejor se habla el bello idioma que nos trajeron hace más de cinco siglos.


Gracias JCA, por la corrección.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola, gente:
Opino que nada tiene que ver que «comida» se refiera al alimento o al evento. Como lo veo, depende de si se está dibujando una escena desarrollándose en el pasado (tu mente pasa un video en el que sales llevándote el cubierto a la boca y saboreando la comida) o si se plantea la acción como completada (tu mente te muestra una foto de ti con la barriga llena, el corazón contento y algo de salsa en el bigote). 

Acordémonos de que el pasado imperfecto tiene cierto sabor durativo, continuo.

Es decir, si no hay contexto literario alrededor de «La comida estuvo/estaba deliciosa», el contexto es extralingüístico y personal: corresponde a la imagen mental que estás evocando, y de esa imagen parte tu elección de usar imperfecto (te remontas a la acción en el pasado) o indefinido (recuerdas la acción que completaste en el pasado).

Pero puede que esté loco. Saludos,


----------



## Dugggg

It's very simple.  If you are describing a history of how the food consistently tasted, over multiple occasions, use estaba.   But if this was your first and only visit there, then use estuvo.    Also use estuvo to point out any aberration, ie if the food tasted differently on this particular occasion.


----------

